# cedar log fun



## discounthunter (Aug 28, 2009)

heres one of my hobbies and one of my favorite woods


----------



## discounthunter (Aug 28, 2009)

and what it becomes(custom carved turkey calls)


----------



## Tree Pig (Aug 28, 2009)

Awesome job man great looking calls... But will they call the long beards in?


----------



## discounthunter (Aug 28, 2009)

i've heard many responses , but no complaints, just some flopping.:greenchainsaw:


----------



## harrybeaver (Aug 29, 2009)

Beautiful, that is red cedar right?


----------



## MAKEITOUTOFWOOD (Aug 29, 2009)

Very cool. Great work and craftsmanship.


----------



## southsoundtree (Aug 31, 2009)

Is that juniper?

Eastern Cedar? Is EC really a Juniper?

can you maintain that heartwood color, or does it fade?


----------



## discounthunter (Aug 31, 2009)

SST its eastern red cedar aka aromatic red cedar or just aromatic cedar. and yes the pink color fades as soon as exposed to air and sunlight(sunlight being worse.it basically oxidizes. keeping it out of sunlight it take alot longer for it to fade( the inside of jewlry boxes and cedar chests have stayed close to the original pink for close to a year.Dave


----------



## wigglesworth (Aug 31, 2009)

Nice looking wild thing you got there:hmm3grin2orange: Those calls are sharp. How much?


----------



## discounthunter (Aug 31, 2009)

thanks wiggs, and yes im a closet wildthanger!lol got 2 actually.they are my trimmers,loaners and stumpers. i got a big head and an inflated ego when i pleased 3rd in the NWTF nationals 2 years ago , right now im not building any calls in this series . but price wise they start at about $65 .Dave


----------

